# Ozark



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

Holy ****ing shit that show is good. 

I’m embarrassed how quick I just burned through 3 seasons.


----------



## German89 (May 14, 2020)

Good show.  I'm still working on season four. but never get a chance in the evening to watch and i don't want to watch it while doing cardio.


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2020)

Yeah, good show. The little blonde redneck gal cracks me the fvck up.


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2020)

Snake loves the gay parts. They're his favorite! :32 (16):


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, good show. The little blonde redneck gal cracks me the fvck up.



Ruth steals every scene she's in.


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

German89 said:


> Good show.  I'm still working on season four. but never get a chance in the evening to watch and i don't want to watch it while doing cardio.





You had me googling “ozark season 4”. 

Not made yet I don’t think. 

They film in Georgia so hopefully not too delayed. 

This actress was phenomenal.


----------



## German89 (May 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> View attachment 9838
> 
> You had me googling “ozark season 4”.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm a retard. I waited for 2 years for season 3 that I musta thought it was season four


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 14, 2020)

Next season...
Everybody dies
Or
They run everything.
Great show


----------



## Robdjents (May 14, 2020)

Good show but they do an absolute shit job of portraying missouri and its people...if you want nasty stinkin hillbillies you dont go to the lake...its literally just rich yuppies..thats all that can afford to live there...and the actual lake is a shitshow...houses on every single inch of shoreline and it stinks like literal shit...but yea good show
(I live 40 mins from the lake..its nothing like what you see on tv)


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 14, 2020)

Im scared to read this thread because I just started season 3 so I dont know how it ends.  But yeah....Im going through it so fast haha


----------



## Robdjents (May 14, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Im scared to read this thread because I just started season 3 so I dont know how it ends.  But yeah....Im going through it so fast haha



Other than the massive plot hole (ill keep my mouth shut snd not ruin it for anyone) its a damn good show


----------



## IHI (May 14, 2020)

Phenomenal show!!

any outdoorsey guys that are slightly interested in behind the scenes political means being a cuck to those with more money/power- highly recommend Yellowstone with Kevin Kostner. The scenary is as much a main character as the actors


----------



## snake (May 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Snake loves the gay parts. They're his favorite! :32 (16):



DF could of gave me a heads up on the graphic ghey oral sex, fukker. It's a great show and no shame in binging give today's environment. Working on All-American now on NetFlix


----------



## Gibsonator (May 14, 2020)

damn, I keep hearing this, I gave it up to episode 5 and thought it was so boring, moved slow af and really don't agree with the main actors chosen for the roles.
so of course anyone who recommended the show says, " oh yeah it gets good in season 2".
sorry if I can't get interested in 5 episodes I'm out.
I feel like people just get sucked into a show and keep watching because they're invested at a point and want to believe something is good when its not.
like stranger things, what crap that was.
tiger king a more recent example.
just my 2 cents


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> damn, I keep hearing this, I gave it up to episode 5 and thought it was so boring, moved slow af and really don't agree with the main actors chosen for the roles.
> so of course anyone who recommended the show says, " oh yeah it gets good in season 2".
> sorry if I can't get interested in 5 episodes I'm out.
> I feel like people just get sucked into a show and keep watching because they're invested at a point and want to believe something is good when its not.
> ...



You cannot possibly be talking about Ozark


----------



## Robdjents (May 14, 2020)

The biggest plot hole wasnt even hidden either fyi....just so you all know "the langmores" would never have a place on the water like that...for one there arent any mobile homes on the lake..2 an acre on the lake costs about 1.3 million dollars.. youd find people such as the langmores in like macks creek maybe...but 100% they wouldn't have property on the lake.  And if they did they would have been ran out by city council long before this timeline...ok im done lol

Oh and some of you might remember a pic i posted of a spoonbill i caight 2 springs ago...caught it in this lake lol


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2020)

On my list of top 3 shows. 

1. Breaking Bad
2. GOT
3. Ozarks

I've been told to watch Billionaires and Yellowstone but I don't have premium channels. Fuk that. I pay for Netflix and Amazon Prime and thats enough.  

Currently watching and enjoying The Last Kingdom. Pretty good so far.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> damn, I keep hearing this, I gave it up to episode 5 and thought it was so boring, moved slow af and really don't agree with the main actors chosen for the roles.
> so of course anyone who recommended the show says, " oh yeah it gets good in season 2".
> sorry if I can't get interested in 5 episodes I'm out.
> I feel like people just get sucked into a show and keep watching because they're invested at a point and want to believe something is good when its not.
> ...



bro I did the same thing, stop around episode 5. My girl forced me to push through it recently and its the 2nd best show on Netflix imo. peaky blinders being 1st


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Ruth steals every scene she's in.



Lol this little babe is fuking awesome.  Love her!  What's hilarious is in real life she's from good old New York.


----------



## Robdjents (May 14, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol this little babe is fuking awesome.  Love her!  What's hilarious is in real life she's from good old New York.



Her Missouri accent is lame but i just watched her in a movie called the assistant...get on that! Great film


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 14, 2020)

Agree on Seeker's top 3


----------



## tinymk (May 14, 2020)

Never seen it.  I am a more like “Dead to me” or “Working Moms” Netflix watcher.


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 14, 2020)

Great show. Wife and I marathoned it as well. Last episode was a shocker right??


----------



## BrotherIron (May 14, 2020)

Wife has been binge watching this since classes ended for the summer.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  I'm almost done with Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

Apparently the show is controversial if you are from Missouri :32 (19):


----------



## BRICKS (May 14, 2020)

If you liked Ozark watch Tin Star.  Amazon, 2 seasons.  Outstanding.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 14, 2020)

Tried, couldn't get into it... worth sticking with, then?


----------



## IHI (May 15, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> If you liked Ozark watch Tin Star.  Amazon, 2 seasons.  Outstanding.



have to check this out:32 (1):


----------



## stonetag (May 15, 2020)

IHI said:


> Phenomenal show!!
> 
> any outdoorsey guys that are slightly interested in behind the scenes political means being a cuck to those with more money/power- highly recommend Yellowstone with Kevin Kostner. The scenary is as much a main character as the actors


Good show, not a fan of rich ranchers, but great scenery. I've been all over the area (which isn't too close to Yellowstone Park, relatively speaking) IH, and If I would recommend one place to see before you croak it would be beartooth pass on the Chief Joseph Hwy. The pass is only accessible in August. Your jaw will be on the ground!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Wife has been binge watching this since classes ended for the summer.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  I'm almost done with Penny Dreadful.



Penny Dreadful was fookin' amazing. 3rd season jumped the shark a bit perhaps, but the 1st two were brilliant. Eva Green is an amazing actress. Her character arc with the "possession" storyline was equally chilling and engrossing.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 29, 2020)

Just finished season 3.  HOLY CRAP!!!!!


----------



## Deadhead (May 29, 2020)

I just started it... very good, I end up doing extra cardio just too see what happens next


----------



## dragon1952 (May 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Currently watching and enjoying The Last Kingdom. Pretty good so far.


 
Ha ha...."my name is _Uhtred_, son of _Uhtred_!" We watched all 4 seasons already. Loved that guy.


----------



## Mr_Q (May 29, 2020)

My brother just told me yesterday it was really good. I need to watch it!!


----------



## BrotherJ (May 30, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Her Missouri accent is lame but i just watched her in a movie called the assistant...get on that! Great film



That was an awesome movie - I loved it. I could see how some people may be turned off by it because "nothing happens" but it was fascinating to watch the entirety of her work day in that environment. She really carried the whole movie.


----------



## Seeker (May 30, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Ha ha...."my name is _Uhtred_, son of _Uhtred_!" We watched all 4 seasons already. Loved that guy.



Lol man I find myself saying the  same thing. Uhtred is an awesome character. Great great show


----------



## Mr_Q (May 30, 2020)

Just watched the first episode... I know what I’m doing for the next few days lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2020)

I gotta start watching this


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol man I find myself saying the  same thing. Uhtred is an awesome character. Great great show



I almost named my dog 'Joseph, son of joseph'


----------



## ccpro (May 31, 2020)

Loved the first season...it got weak for me after that.


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

ccpro said:


> Loved the first season...it got weak for me after that.



Not for me. 

I felt it got much more intense and thrilling as it went along. Season 3 has the best ratings at 97% on rotten tomatoes.


----------

